# moving permanently to cyprus



## scooter chick (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Im a 39 year old female recovery from a serious road accident. I am hoping when my injuries have healed to move over to cyprus, long term.
My intentions would be somewhere around the next 18 months, when i have saved enough money and have my driving licience.
I am qualified to a level 3 catering and supervisory level.

My questions are where do i start? I have no ties and will rent initially whether it be a caravan or small apertment. Ive read up on the government policies and the such like, what i dont have is the unseen bits thats i would need to consider.
I would like to be in contact with other ex-pats who have moved over and hopefully you can help with how i get started.

many thanks.

cheryl


----------



## GREGORYSMITH (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi There Cheryl ,,i Am A Biker Myself,,,but Hey ,,does It Mater ,,in Suggest When You Look To Be In The Sunny Land Of Cyprus,,make Sure You Get Yourself Somewhere They Lots Of Other Brits,,suggest The Paphos Area,,,that Very Nice,,lots Of Fellow Bikers Around Too,,i Will Be Moving There In About 6 Weeks,,,having Already Got A Property Out There,,my Name Is Gregg,.,,wifes Name Wendy ,,,good Luck Xx


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Paphos Hells Angels Chapter*

I agree....the Paphos area would suit you best.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We made it here in February and are still going through the red tape. We were well prepared but it still takes a while as some things have to be completed serially. eg you need the yellow form from immigration before you can register for an ID card and health.

It's not something that takes up a lot of time but it does drag on.

Were happy here and glad we came and are living north of Paphos up the Polis road.

Don't try a caravan in the summer.

Dave.


----------

